# Broken mower, can you help?



## secuono (May 5, 2017)

John deere D100
85 hours on it
Just replaced the battery, fuel filter, oil filter, oil & spark plug.

Next would be the fuel pump, but it has weird attachments that basically, to me, scream 'not a replacable part!' There are no bolts to secure it, just flat plastic that seems permanent. 

Mower will not start today. Nothing moves, no sounds. 

It was making very weird noises yesterday, air sucking type sound & squealing. But then it slightly turned on, you can see it turn a small amount. 

IDK what else to do to fix it. Ideas?

I only have the online manual, it does not have a section about the fuel pump. 


Blue shows that mine has a solid, flat plactic disk over the top and on the underside where a bolt would go. I can't get it off w/o breaking it.



 

There are no bolts nor screws like this one has below.


----------



## greybeard (May 5, 2017)

If your's looks kinda like this, then most of the time, you have to take the vacuum and fuel lines off, and remove the top cover--the flywheel cover.



The pump is attached under the cover, sometimes with a stud, sometimes with a plastic rivet that you have to either drill out or pop loose.


----------



## secuono (May 14, 2017)

Eventually figured it out. The starter's gear was stuck on 'on' and once greased up, good to go!


----------



## greybeard (May 14, 2017)

If it ever happens again, and you can get to the flywheel, *(with KEY OFF & plug wire disconnected! ) * rotate the engine by hand in reverse of normal rotation 1/2 to 1 full rotation. That usually will allow the gear to disengage from the flywheel.
If the starter gear was driven for very long by the flywheel ring gear, you can expect a shortened life of the starter.


----------

